# Music in your head?



## etcergo (May 6, 2006)

Does anyone hear music in their head?

I don't hear music all the time, usually with I'm real excited or when I'm real nervous.


----------



## frony (Apr 2, 2006)

I hear music in my head when i'm about to fall asleep....


----------



## wildflower (May 3, 2006)

I get that too, when I am about to fall asleep, even before all this crap happened.
I always thought everyone does...


----------



## AshtrayGirl (Sep 10, 2007)

I hear music all the time in my head..is that...strange?


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2007)

I wouldn't say it's strange, it could be down to you being a creative person.


----------

